# NetGain AC Motor



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Other threads about this motor:

_*AC Motor Offered by NetGain Motors, Inc.*_
_*anyone heard of this hyper9 ?*_


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Caps18 said:


> My issue is more on the use of "integrated" and I think that they need to add more components into the controller to make conversions simpler.


They are offering the motor and a suitable inverter/controller as a package; they are not "integrated" in any physical way, and there does not appear to be any more to the system.

I note that in another thread there is an explanation that this motor exists to meet the requirements of commercial/industrial clients who want an AC motor at relatively low battery voltage for equipment such as forklift trucks. Given that, I'm not surprised that they would not build a more extensive system incorporating features that those vehicles would not need.



Caps18 said:


> With those types of amperages, I would assume that the controller will need to be cooled, is that system included?


For more information on the controller, you might look to the distributor of the controller:


brian_ said:


> EV West says it is an AC-X1 by SME Group (which SME gets from a Chinese manufacturer)


SME Group's Chinese division is SME Shanghai Co., Ltd, but the controller looks just like ones from Beijing RIATEC Technology Co.,Ltd (_possibly _the real manufacturer)... although RIATEC doesn't list the AC-X1 (higher input voltage than the rest of the series) yet.


----------

